#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  PPPoE no cisco

## Nielsen

Amigos existe alguma forma de dar torch (como no MK) no cisco ou mesmo acompanhar em tempo real quantos mb/s os clientes estão consumindo ?

----------


## leoservice

Uma ferramenta interessante é usar o Zabbix com SNMP, vc terá como obter muitas informaçoes

Abraço

Leonardo Vieira
Contract TI
www.contractti.com.br

----------


## andrecarlim

> Amigos existe alguma forma de dar torch (como no MK) no cisco ou mesmo acompanhar em tempo real quantos mb/s os clientes estão consumindo ?


Somente com software proprietário da cisco. SNMP não serve pra sua necessidade.

----------

